# Tarpon heartbreak



## Flyfishingpensacola (May 15, 2017)

So I have been sitting on this video for a while. Maybe I had higher ambitions of editing it down to something a little more adventurous and a little less heartbreaking, but I guess its time to just let it out. 
We snuck down to Mexico for the weekend this summer for a business trip with the wife. Knowing I had a free day in the itinerary, I reached out to the guys at yellow dog about a day trip over to Isla Blanca to chase permit. We got off of the plane and were greeted with warm coronas, full cloud cover and 30mph winds. The fly fishing gods must have gotten word that I was trying to turn a business trip into pleasure, and even if just for a day, they were having none of it. 
It went from bad to worse when I boarded the little panga that the area is known for to see two spinning rods out on the deck. I shook my head side to side at the guide and told him "Leave them, bad luck." He had a look of confusion that I was able to clear up by informing him "Via de la mosca, o muerto" 
So "Fly or Die" it was and we pounded the seas for an hour past blown out permit flats, flamingos and mangrove shorelines. Knowing the only way we could piece it together was to hide in the mangroves, we strung up the 8wt and strapped a tarpon streamer to the other end and hoped for the best. After a handful of blown shots and stubborn fish we finally snuck into this little lagoon and had our best look of the day. The clouds parted, and the sun shone down on a single laid up fish, over my right shoulder and directly into the wind. 
I called to my guide, "There's a single fish 2 o'clock, 50 feet. Just leave it here I think I can hit it." I pushed a back hand into the teeth of it and fortunately for me, my wife didn't turn the camera on in time to show how bad I piled it up! 
Enter the most cooperative fish in Mexico. You can see in the video how bad the wind is kicking, how hard I was trying to catch up to the fish, and just how fast all the hard work can come unbuttoned

https://youtu.be/RXByFy6kuaQ


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

link didn't work for me. "server not found"


----------



## Flyfishingpensacola (May 15, 2017)

It seems to be working fine. You must have caught it while I was editing trying to get the thumb to show.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool vid man! That has me pumped....heading to the keys in a month....have a day of guided inshore set up!


----------

